# Köcherfliegenlarven



## Conny (5. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

nach eingehender Inspektion meines Seerosenminis habe ich sich bewegende Blätter gefunden. Sie hingen quasi an den zerfressenen Seerosenblätter dran. Und siehe da, es sind keine Blattfetzen sondern Köcherfliegenlarven. 
 habe ich richtig geraten 



 

3 sind nun in einev eckigen, dickwandigen Vase. Ich überlege, was ich noch nehmen könnte, um sie besser abzulichten. Mein Mini-Aquarium ist mit Karnivoren besetzt


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Servus Conny

Net schlecht 

Was könntest du noch nehmen  hmmm .... ein zweites Aquarium kaufen


----------



## Conny (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

 auf die Idee hätte ich auch kommen können
Oder eines bauen lassen  4 Glasscheiben und nicht so tief. Ich habe schon öfter darüber nachgedacht, wie groß eine ideales Basin sein müsste.


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hi Conny,

guck lieber bei den fertigen - Glasscheiben nach Maß sind sauteuer...


----------



## Conny (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

 ja das ist ein gewichtiges Argument
Aber stimmt Ihr mir zu, dass es Köcherfliegenlarven sind? Jede hat einen anderen Köcher gebaut  witzig


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Oh sorry, Conny 

ich denke auch, das sind Köcherfliegenlarven  -  es gibt mehrere Arten, die auf unterschiedliche Materialien spezialisiert sind. Meine stehen auf tote __ Schnecken  :?



 



Ich hatte aber auch mal welche, die sich wunderschöne Köcher aus grünen Blättern geklöppelt haben....ich find das Foto nur nicht.


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Servus Conny

Denke schon das es sich um Köcherfliegenlarven handelt ....

Bin an deiner Frage vorbei geschrammt 

Könnte mir gut vorstellen so ein "Handgemachtes Aquarium" 

A4 groß, 10cm tief, mit Kies und Pflanzen geschmückt, vielleicht noch ein Fotohintergrund ... und man könnte glauben es wäre im Teich fotografiert 

Einschränkung ... ein 40cm Koi geht sich dann aber nimmer aus


----------



## Conny (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo,

und was macht man mit den Tierchen  
Es sind doch einige und sie haben meine Miniseerose zerfetzt :evil  Die __ Wasserlinsen hätte ich ihnen ja gegönnt


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

@Christine: Genau so sieht es bei mir auch aus. Jetzt weiss ich auch was das ist.


----------



## steinteich (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo Conny,

gibt es in Deinem Teich nicht andere mögliche "Täter". Köcherfliegen ernähren sich hauptsächlich von Detritus auf dem Substrat (sog. Saprobier), Algen, Aas oder Kleininsekten. An höheren Pflanzen "vergehen" sich Köcherfliegen eigentlich nur an bereits faulenden oder abgestorbenen Teilen. Auch die Köcher werden, wie einige ja schon beschrieben haben aus Detritus, also Steinchen, __ Schnecken oder Pflanzenteilen gebaut. Frisches Pflanzenmaterial verbauen die Köcherfliegen, so wie es z.B. der __ Seerosenzünsler tut, eigentlich nicht, denn sie wollen ja auf dem Susbtrat getarnt sein.
In sofern würde es mich wundern, dass Köcherfliegenlarven eine Seerose "zerfetzen".
Wenn Du aber die Köcherfliegen als Frischpflanzen"vernichter" beobachtet hast, dann würde mich tatsächlich interessieren, welche Gattung Du da hast. Wenn Du Lust hast, könntest Du versuchen, Deine Exemplare an Hand dieses Betsimmungsschlüssels einzugrenzen.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Conny (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo Christian,

also die Tierchen oben sind eindeutig die Täter. Aber ob ich anhand des Bestimmungsschlüssels irgendetwas eingrenzen könnte bezweifle ich. Auf diesem Auge bin ich irgendwie blond.
Möchtest Du noch andere Bilder haben 
Die kommen teilweise fast ganz aus ihren Köchern und schubsen sich untereinander regelrecht weg. Die ganze Familie saß heute abend drum rum und hat beobachtet


----------



## danyvet (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Du, Conny, ich glaub, Christian könnte vielleicht recht haben. Ich hab gerade im Internet nach Seerosenkrankheiten gesurft (zufällig, nicht wegen deinem Bild) und da hab ich das hier gefunden. Vielleicht solltest du dir deine Köcherfliegenlarve mal näher anschauen, denn die Zünslerlarve schaut auch nicht unähnlich aus, wie man auf dem kleinen Bild auf dem Link sehen kann. Wusst ich bis jetzt gar nicht, dass die so ausschauen. Als ich das Bild gesehen hab, musste ich sofort an deine Köcherfliegenlarve denken und hab mir gedacht, vielleicht solltest du dir das mal ansehen :?


----------



## Conny (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo Dany,

wenn da nicht sehen würde grau/weiß  
Der Körper ist fast schwarz und derKopf fleischfarben


----------



## danyvet (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

hmmm, also meine köcherfliegenlarven schauen eher so grün-braun getigert aus :?
aber vielleicht schauen nicht nur die Köcher der verschiedenen Arten unterschiedlich aus, sondern auch die Larven selbst. Am besten du machst so einen Köcher sicherheitshalber mal auf  da steht auch, dass man bei Fischerln (Modernlieschen, Elritzen oder Goldorfen) kein Problem mit Zünslern hat. Hast du Fischerl?


----------



## Conny (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo Dany,

die kommen freiwillig raus. Ich muss nur mal auf mehr Licht warten, um schärfere Aufnahmen machen zu können.
Und FISCHE haben wir


----------



## danyvet (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*



> Und FISCHE haben wir


na, hoffentlich die richtigen 
und hoffentlich findest du dein Viecherl morgen wieder. Oder hast es jetzt eh schon in ein Aquarium getan?


----------



## Conny (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo Dany,

wenn nicht heute Nacht irgendjemand das Buffet geräubert hat, sind sie noch in der Vase. Es sind bestimmt 10 Stück, die ich noch rausgefischt habe. Auf die schnelle habe ich kein neues Aquarium gefunden. 
Die Goldfische fressen alles.


----------



## danyvet (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

sehr schön, dann werden wir ja morgen Gewissheit haben.
Bin schon gespannt....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Guten Morgen,
ich kenne mich mit so Viechern nicht gut aus,
aber ich meine, Köcherfliegenlarven strecken Beinchen aus dem Köcher,
und diese __ Zünsler sind eher Raupen, also nix mit Beinchen?
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
edit: bei mir tobt nur der galerucella nymphaeae an der Seerose rum, und die hält das aus und meine Köcherfliegenlarven verbauen meine Segge in ihren Köchern...


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hi,

Erstens: Tragen Zünslerraupen selbstgebastelte Köcher? Ich glaube nein.

Zweitens: Köcherfliegenlarven lassen sich durchaus von frischem Grün begeistern - sie haben es mal geschafft, mir mein komplettes __ Hornkraut wegzufressen. Ein Versuch hat gezeigt, dass sie  auch frisch gepflückten Giersch mögen (...leider kann man sie nicht im Giersch aussetzen, was wirklich sehr effektive wäre...)


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

im Foto von Beitrag 8 finde ich keine Beinchen  das sieht für mich wie eine Raupe aus??

bei Zünslern kann ich in "Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher?/ Wolfgang Engelhardt" lesen:



> "Die Junglarven ernähren sich vom Gewebe der Schwimmblätter, hauptsächlich von Laichkräutern. Sie ergreifen alsbald ein kkeines Blatt, z.B. der Wasserlinse, und decken sich damit zu, während sie auf der Unterseite des großen Schwimmblattes sitzen bleiben. Im Spätsommer schneiden die herangewachsenen Larven mit ihren Kiefern aus den Schwimmblättern je 2 größere, etwa elliptische Stücke heraus und __ spinnen sie mit den Längsrändern aneinander. In diesen wassergefüllten Gehäusen leben sie während des Herbstes an der Oberfläche des Pflanzengürtels. Sie atmen über die benetzte Haut; die Stigmen sind geschlossen"


Das kennte ich von den Fotos von Frank/__ Knoblauchkröte, das waren also Junglarven....
nun wirds aber interessant in meinem Text: 


> "Zur Überwinterung verlassen sie den Köcher und bohren sich in das Mark von Laichkräutern. Im folgenden Frühjahr bauen sie erneut einen Köcher und häuten sich zum 3. Larvenstadium, das über Stigmen atmet. die Haut ist nun unbenetzbar; in feinen Oberflächenstrukturen hält sich ein Luftmantel (Plastron). Der Köcher ist fortan mit Luft gefüllt, die vermutlich ins Gehäuse dringt, wenn die Raupe auf den Schwimmblättern herumkriecht. Will die Raupe sich mit frischer Atemluft versorgen, so streckt sie den Vorderkörper über den Wasserspiegel hinaus. Im Sommer sind die Köcher rund 4 cm lang und 2 -3 cm breit. Im August verpuppen sich die Raupen. ..."


Da wird nun von Köchern gesprochen, aber ich finde leider kein Bild dazu
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Erstens: Tragen Zünslerraupen selbstgebastelte Köcher? Ich glaube nein.
> 
> Zweitens: Köcherfliegenlarven lassen sich durchaus von frischem Grün begeistern - sie haben es mal geschafft, mir mein komplettes __ Hornkraut wegzufressen. Ein Versuch hat gezeigt, dass sie  auch frisch gepflückten Giersch mögen (...leider kann man sie nicht im Giersch aussetzen, was wirklich sehr effektive wäre...)



Das ist ja interessant, Christine. Ich dachte immer, Köcherfliegenlarven leben eher räuberisch. Ich hatte die Tierchens schon in Verdacht, die Frühjahrsputztruppe in meinem Teich zu sein, denn just, wenn die gehäuft auftreten, ist alles viel sauberer  Aber ich dachte dann, nein, das kann ja nicht sein, die sind ja eben Räuber. Interessant, hast du sie tatsächlich den Giersch verputzen sehen?

Zu erstens: Naja, nicht direkt Köcher, aber sie kleben sich zwischen 2 Teilen von Seerosenblätter, also eine Art Köcher, oder zumindest seitlich offener Schlafsack  mit dem sie sich zudecken, wie Andrea so nett zitiert hat


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hi,

so - hier haben wir Fotos von den Zünslerraupen und ihren Köchern - es sind mehr Schiffchen - ich wusste doch, Frank hatte die kürzlich gezeigt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3

Und - ich hab die Köchfliegenbiester eigenhändig mit Giersch gefüttert - und da waren sie ganz alleine in einem Maurerbottich!


----------



## Conny (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo,

dann sind es wohl  __ Seerosenzünsler :evil , obwohl meine einen dunklen Körper haben. 



 

 

 
Auf Bild 1 kann man 3 Beinpaare erkennen.


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hi Conny,

mag ich noch nicht so wirklich glauben - es gibt einige __ Zünsler, soweit ich weiss einen __ Seerosenzünsler.

Aber es gibt lt. Engelhard in Mitteleuropa 30 Gattungen von Köcherfliegen und allein die Hauptgattung hat 28 Arten.

Obwohl ich zugeben muss, daß die Beinchen besser zum Zünsler passen. Übrigens gibt es jemand, der gebrauchte Köcherfliegenköcher aufbraucht - nämlich  Agriotypus armatus. Aber der passt auch nicht :-(


----------



## Conny (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

 dass so eine Bestimmung so schwer sein kann 

Was für Fotos wollt Ihr denn noch haben, um es zu erleichtern


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

eins von einer ausgepackten Larve  mit Pinzette und viel Gefühl wird das schon gehen oder? Ich bin ja normal nicht so der Freund von lebende-Wildtiere-in-die-Hand-nehmen, aber bei Insektenlarven kann man da schon eine Ausnahme machen, oder?
Vielleicht kannst du sie aber auch mit Giersch versuchen rauszulocken, sodass man den Kopf und die Beine gut sieht. Und wenn sie den Giersch nicht attraktiv findet, dann ist es eine Zünslerlarve 

edit: oops, sorry, hab nicht gesehen, dass du eh schon Bilder gemacht hast. vergiss es wieder


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

also, die Beinchen auf Bild 1 sehen jetzt wirklich nicht mehr sehr nach Köcherfliegenlarve aus. Die sind viel zu kurz :? Ich fürchte, das ist ein __ Zünsler. Also sind Goldfische doch nicht "die richtigen" Fische


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Also mit Beinchen meine ich so was wie in den Filmchen da oder auf dem Foto
__ Zünsler habe so kurze Raupenbeine wie auf dem Bild (ganz nach unten scrollen)
das Tier in der seltsamen Behausung von Conny hat für mich Raupenbeine!


> Was für Fotos wollt Ihr denn noch haben, um es zu erleichtern



Die Beine!

Bin nun wirklich neugierig, was das für ein Tier ist!!!


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Schließe mich Andrea´s Meinung an, leider :?


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Servus

Conny ... nimm das "Etwas" mit zum FTT, wir sind eh alle dabei mit der Makrolinse 

Dany, nimmt die Pinzette mit, Andrea und Else das Bestimmungsbuch und wir beide sezieren es dann fotografisch ....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

@ helmut
so gehts natürlich auch  das stelle ich mir gerade beim Bier vor, wir werden für :crazy erklärt!

ich finde es spannend, wenn hier, mit allem, was zur Verfügung steht, versucht wird, hinter ein Geheimis zu kommen!


----------



## steinteich (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo,

ooojeehh, da habe ich mit meinem Beitrag für einige Verwirrung bzw. Diskussion gesorgt. Dabei habe ich mich offensichtlich missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Auch ich denke, dass es sich bei den Bildern von Conny um Köcherfliegenlarven handelt. Ich wollte mit dem Hinweis auf den __ Seerosenzünsler nicht Bezug auf die Bilder nehmen (habe ich auch nicht gemacht oder?). Ich wollte lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wenn mir jemand davon berichtet, dass die Seerosenblätter "zerfetzt" sind, ich nicht als erstes auf Köcherfliegenlarven tippen würde. Ich hätte statt Seerosenzünsler auch __ Schnecken o.ä. schreiben können Deswegen meine Frage, ob es noch andere mögliche "Kandidaten" in Connys Teich gibt. Es könnte ja auch Zufall gewesen sein, dass die Köcherfliegenlarven nur gerade zufällig an der Seerose rumgeklettert sind. Aber wenn Conny die Köcherfliegen auf frischer Tat ertappt hat, gibt es natürlich kein Zweifel, dass Köcherfliegen auch frische Seerosen verspeisen - zumindest Connys ;-)
Ich habe das aber weder in meinem eigenen Teich, noch in den Gewässern, mit denen ich mich als NABU-Mensch beschäftige beobachten können. Von daher mein tatsächlich ernst gemeintes Interesse, wenn möglich die Gattung einzugrenzen.

Gruß,

Christian 
Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hi Christian,
kein Streß!
Wenn Connys Viecher nun wirklich Köcherfliegen sind...(wo sind die Beine) __ Zünsler sind es vielleicht ja auch nicht...(bauen die im 2. Jahr so Gehäuse?)

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die sich immer noch fragt, wer Connys Seerosen malträtiert


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> @ helmut
> so gehts natürlich auch  das stelle ich mir gerade beim Bier vor, wir werden für :crazy erklärt!



[OT]und ich kann mich in meinem Heimatdorf nimmer sehen lassen !![/OT]


----------



## Conny (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*


die "Dinger" muss ich nicht erst mit Pintette da rausholen. Die kommen fast von alleine fast ganz raus.
Also die BEINE (Frauen wollen die Beine sehen ). 
Die Köcherfliegenlarven haben lange, schlanke Beine, meine haben kurze Stummelbeinchen. Dann hat Christian mit seiner Vermutung recht, oder 
ODER gibt es sonst noch etwas, das Röhren von Tannenwedel als Wohnung nimmt und alle Schwimmblätter (Wasserlinse, Miniseerose (__ Aurora, N. pygmaea Alba nicht), __ Froschbiss und __ Seekanne)


----------



## gabi (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo Conny,

dann vergleich mal deine Raupe mit meiner aus diesem 
Beitrag


----------



## Conny (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Hallo Gabi,

DAS sind sie  
Das erklärt auch warum sie die N. p. alba nicht mögen. Die mögen nur zarte Blätter. Aber es sind sooo viele Raupen.


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*

Wasserlinsenzünsler - sowas gibt es auch 

Naja, jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack - aber tolle Fotos in Deinem Beitrag, Gabi!

Und die wohnen in Eigenheimen aus zweiter Hand - so so


----------



## Buffo Buffo (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*



> ich finde es spannend, wenn hier, mit allem, was zur Verfügung steht, versucht wird, hinter ein Geheimis zu kommen!





> Wasserlinsenzünsler





> DAS sind sie


..und wieder mal geschafft! Genial!!


:gratuliere an die Forumsmitglieder!


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Köcherfliegenlarven*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Naja, jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack ...



Falls das jemand falsch verstanden hat: Damit meinte ich __ Zünsler, die sich auf __ Wasserlinsen spezialisiert haben und natürlich nicht Gabi!


----------

